# Cycling a 20 gallon



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hello everyone. Just a question or two. So i set my first 20gal yesterday and have decided to go the fish-less cycle route. I have been researching and have come a across a few questions that i need answered before i start.

1) Pure ammonia is the easiest and best way to do a fish-less cycle however, you can use fish food or a raw shrimp but measurements will not be as accurate so i have been advised. You need to find pure ammonia that does not contain any additives such as detergents or scents. ??? *(Could someone advise me on whether putting ammonia in is a good idea or not? If so what kind can someone pls suggest one.)*

2) I was going to add Prime to condition the water but i read somewhere not to because i do not want to remove any ammonia at this point!!!!* (Is this so?)** If not how much Prime should i put in?*

In conclusion, i am keeping the tank dark because it can cause the bacteria to multiply slower.... I have set the heater to 86F to speed up the metabolism of the bacteria which reduces the cycle time. At this point i have added nothing. I have Prime, test kit, and flake food the only thing i did not purchase was ammonia as i didn't know i would need it. Any help on the subject of cycling a tank would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just buy the basic pure ammonia from the store, a bottle is only a couple bucks
get an ammonia test kit and add it slowly until you read approx 5ppm ammonia
dont bother with prime, you have no fish to kill and chlorine dissipates naturally, start using prime after the cycle imo

here is the basic instructions copied over from another site (http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm)

Using a dropper, add 5 drops of ammonia per 10 gallons of aquarium water. If you don't get an ammonia reading with your test kit, add some more drops until you start to see an ammonia reading. Keep track of how many drops you've used so you can repeat this process daily. Continue to dose the tank with ammonia until you start to get nitrite readings with your test kit. Once you can detect nitrites you should only add 3 drops of ammonia per 10 gallons of aquarium water, or if you added more drops originally to get an ammonia reading cut the amount of drops used in half. Continue this process daily until you get nitrate readings with your test kit. Do a 30% water change and your tank is ready.

also if you buy some seachem: stability it will speed up the process


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you I will go purchase both stability and ammonia to start the process. I will also read over the link provided. Thanx for the reply.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no prob, hes a link to the stability so u know what ur lookin for
Seachem. Stability


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont know if you are going with a planted setup or have added a substrate, but a few low light plants can aid the "cycling process" a bit quicker.If you also know someone whom has some 'seeded media' from their own filter , you may add it yours to speed things up a bit.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

aye, gary had some good tips here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/cycling-tank-5676/


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes I am going with the planted setup and yes i added eco-complete substrate. Have no plants right now as i don't have the right light fixture. I have ordered one from fishneedit.com a t5 ho 2 bulb fixture. I don't know anyone with seeded media one person i know there fish are sick so i don't know if that would be a good idea??? I will check out Gary's link. Thank you all for the ideas and input.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought household ammonia from Save on Foods to fishless cycle a few tanks. I'll probably be cleaning out one of my canister filters next weekend - you can have my grungy fine filter pad if you like. That would speed things up a bit - not sure how to time that with Stability, never used the product.

What filter are you using?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

*Cycling*

For now I am using a Aquaclear 30 although I have a few people that I'm waiting to hear back from on Fluval 203,04,05.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

There is no real need for cycling a planted tank. Usually, the plants is put in first and fish added after the plants have established. The plants are the filter if the fishload is light.

Clarification.

The plants is added before the water is in the tank. While the plants are establishing, the tank is cycling at the same time working in cooperation with the plants. There is no need to cycle the tank before adding plants in. The bacteria/organisms/microbes are growing in the filter and around the roots in the substrate.

eco-complete is already loaded with bacteria to help speed up with the bacteria growth.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/planted_aquar.html


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Well thank you for that bit of info. I purchased a 30g, with a fluval 304 which comes with all the media. So I am taking down the 20 and using the 30. He is not taking out all of the water but majority of it. I'm assuming I don't have to do any cycling of the tank???? I will be adding water from the tap so I will do the testing for ammonia and all the other good stuff to make sure all is good before adding fish. Now he has gravel instead of substrate. So when the tank gets home I will empty the entire water put the substrate in replant the plants add the water which came with the tank and fill up do the testing and wait for awhile to purchase fish. Does this sound about right???? Or would you do something diff????


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are bringing home a cycled filter save yourself some trouble and ditch the used water. Bacteria doesn't grow in the water, its in the filter. Also, moving a tank with water in it is not the best idea. Easier to stress the seams.

So you can bring home the filter, hook it up to your tank, add the substrate and plants, fill with fresh water, add some prime to take out the chlorine, then add the fish right away and you are done. No need to wait.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're going to use his media, there will be no cycling involved. There is also no need to keep any of his water. Then follow these steps:

1. Remove the old substrate (gravel) and put in the substrate that you want (ADA AS, Eco-complete, Flourite, or whatever you want).
2. Plant the plants you want.
3. Put a small dish on top of the substrate.
4. Add Prime or another dechlorinator.
5. Add water from the tap close to your target temperature (5 - 10 degree difference is fine.
6. Hook up and start the filter and heater.
7. Once the tank is clear check the temperature and you're ready for fish.

If you wait, the bio in the canister will start to die off. They need a source of ammonia to feed it. Also, as EDGE pointed out, if you plant the tank densely, there is no cycling involved.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Okay so i will ask the guy to empty the tank out completely. He is giving me a tank which has some really nice plants in it and decorated. So now if he empty's the whole tank will the plants be okay without being in water for forty mins, till i get home to fill it up? I plan on putting eco-complete substrate in planting then filling. I think everythin should be fine but other opinions are greatly appr8'd. Thanx All.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep the plants in a bag or bucket and cover them. If they are in a bag they'll be fine. If in a bucket cover them with damp newspaper. I've had plants in a bag for 3 days sealed without too much harm. Once you're ready, just plant them back in.


----------

